# How to connect 7.1 receiver to PC ....:(



## gasolina (May 7, 2017)

I'm having a Victor AX V7000 , i use optical to connect my PC to this receiver. My soundcard is blaster ZR but the output optical is only 2.0........., i tried the head phone jack 3.5 to 2 rca connect to my receiver still no 5.1 or 7.1 sound ...( the center, sur, rear sur couldn't sound only the 2 front channels speaker work )
is there any way or any sound card that can help me get 5.1 or 7.1 sounds  ? i need help...


----------



## FR@NK (May 7, 2017)

Use HDMI from your video card to get 8 channel PCM. 

Or that unit doesnt have HDMI?

You will have to use 8 channel analog if that unit has inputs. Hard to tell from that small picture.


----------



## dirtyferret (May 7, 2017)

The computer audio setting is set to 5.1?  Toslink and coax digital can both carry multiple channel audio beyond 2.1.


----------



## FR@NK (May 7, 2017)

dirtyferret said:


> Toslink and coax digital can both carry multiple channel audio beyond 2.1.



Optical is only 2 channels. With encoding you can get lossy 5.1 from the 2 channels.


----------



## gasolina (May 7, 2017)

FR@NK said:


> Use HDMI from your video card to get 8 channel PCM.
> 
> Or that unit doesnt have HDMI?
> 
> You will have to use 8 channel analog if that unit has inputs. Hard to tell from that small picture.


my friend suggest that i will try to use 7.1 sound card and from my sound card i should use 1 3.5mm to 2 rca to connect to these guys
so 3.5mm to 2 RCA x3
     3.5 to mono RcA x2 this should work


----------



## FR@NK (May 7, 2017)

gasolina said:


> from my sound card i should use 1 3.5mm to 2 rca to connect to these guys



Yea that should work. Looks like your sound card will only do 5.1 based on the specs.


----------



## Grings (May 7, 2017)

gasolina said:


> so 3.5mm to 2 RCA x3



This one

Your receiver can probably get 5.1 via optical, but only via a sound card that supports DTS Connect or Dolby Digital Live, soundblasters usually dont. The motherboard in your specs probably supports this.

DTS and DD are lossy formats, but depending on the quality of the analog output, it can sometimes be better overall


----------



## AsRock (May 7, 2017)

gasolina said:


> View attachment 87639
> my friend suggest that i will try to use 7.1 sound card and from my sound card i should use 1 3.5mm to 2 rca to connect to these guys
> so 3.5mm to 2 RCA x3
> 3.5 to mono RcA x2 this should work



You need to read the manual about those connections as they might be for SACD players only.


----------



## Jetster (May 7, 2017)

dirtyferret said:


> The computer audio setting is set to 5.1?  Toslink and coax digital can both carry multiple channel audio beyond 2.1.



Not uncompressed 5.1 and definitely not 7.1

Optical has limitations. Will only do compressed 5.1 and 2.1

Just use analog


----------



## infrared (May 7, 2017)

If it's a realtek chip on that motherboard you might be able to get the dolby dts to work over optical, DVD/bluray players do this so I was always annoyed at the 2 channel limitation, but with the modded driver I've got 5.1 going to my receiver.


----------



## Jetster (May 7, 2017)

infrared said:


> If it's a realtek chip on that motherboard you might be able to get the dolby dts to work over optical, DVD/bluray players do this so I was always annoyed at the 2 channel limitation, but with the modded driver I've got 5.1 going to my receiver.



I concur sense DTS is compressed 5.1. The sound card is not really needed

The limitation is not 2 channel its the bandwidth


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (May 7, 2017)

That amp is a monster...
465w continuous draw...gaddamm
I have never seen an amp that does what that amp does without HDMI...

I really wanna hear it in person


----------



## AsRock (May 8, 2017)

jmcslob said:


> That amp is a monster...
> 465w continuous draw...gaddamm
> I have never seen an amp that does what that amp does without HDMI...
> 
> I really wanna hear it in person




It will never take any were near that, most likely no were near 100w.  My pioneer VSX56TXI says 600w.



Anyways hopefully he be able to use those back connectors, i have found optical some what a hit or miss with revievers with windows 10, but worth a try.


----------



## itachimendes (May 8, 2017)

@gasolina vc é br??

Install windows build 16184 or 14393...and you will get a 5.1 output over optical from soundblaster ZR.

Or install realtek unlocked for get 5.1 ddl & dts from your mobo.

Lossless 5.1/7.1 or more, only over HDMI


----------

